
1904 Summer Olympics – Men's Marathon - mido22
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Athletics_at_the_1904_Summer_Olympics_%E2%80%93_Men%27s_marathon
======
jahn716
As a former _decent_ runner, I used to love looking at old Olympic Marathon
results and imagining how I could have won the first few races given the lack
of institutional knowledge on how to train back then. A lot of these early
races seemed to be just guys who showed up on whims to compete and have fun.

